# Microsoft показала новое меню «Пуск» в Windows 10



## Candellmans

*Microsoft неожиданно показала новое меню «Пуск» в Windows 10*

26.07.2019 
Компания Microsoft выпустила тестовую версию Windows 10 для внутреннего использования под номером 18947. Однако она по ошибке попала к участникам программы Windows Insider, причём вне зависимости от того, находятся ли они на канале Fast или Slow Ring. И в этой версии, как оказалось, есть новый дизайн меню «Пуск», который лишится фирменных плиток.







flipboard.com​
«Утёкшая» сборка создана только в 32-разрядной редакции. «Пуск» в ней содержит предлагаемые приложения, поиск и доступ к списку установленных программ. Также можно отметить уклон в сторону монохромных иконок. От списка, похоже, решили отказаться. При этом, по данным инсайдеров, сборка ещё даже не прошла внутреннее тестирование Microsoft.

Помимо изменения внешнего вида, особых отличий нет. Разве что появилась возможность поиска анимированных GIF-изображений внутри панели эмодзи. В остальном же это та самая Windows 10 Pro, разве что не релизная. Предполагается, что эта сборка может быть «заготовкой» для будущей Windows Lite, однако это лишь версия.






twitter.com​
В компании уже заявили, что разбираются с причинами утечек и занимаются их решением. При этом отметим, что в 2017 году компания допустила появление внутренних сборок Windows 10 для ПК и смартфонов в общем доступе. В результате на некоторых устройствах отмечалась бесконтрольная перезагрузка. Тогда разработчики выпустили утилиту для восстановления загрузчика, которая решила проблему.

*Источник:*

extremetech.com


----------

